# Putting together a simple 2.0



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a pair of old Polk monitor 10's that still sound pretty great but one of the drivers is busted and buzzes so I had to disconnect it and one of the tweeters is slightly messed up so it buzzes allot at higher volumes. I listen to mainly music on them, out of that music mainly metal, and I was wondering if anyone had any good recommendations for a pair of sub 500 dollars speakers. I have an old Pioneer VSX - 504S powering them. One of the speakers I was looking at was the Mirage OMNI 550 because they are on sale for 200 each.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Puttting together a simple 2.0*

What about this for $125 ea ... frequency response is 36Hz-20Khz (Amazon.com: JBL Venue Series Stadium 8-Inch 3-Way Speaker: Electronics) ... you need to act fast because the price can change anytime (this is the lowest price you will find)


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Puttting together a simple 2.0*

You may be able to replace the drivers in your speakers by contacting Polk directly -- they may sell you replacement drivers.

There are probably several online companies I'd expect to offer these drivers as well.

However, never let it be said I'm not willing to sell someone elses money! :devil:

I really think that the offerings from SVS offer the best bang for the buck these days. Of course, everything audio is personal, but I don't think you could go wrong with their speakers.

JCD


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There are a million choices for 2 channel speakers, so it's going to be a matter of taste. I like the JBL Studio L series, Infinity Beta series refurbed off ebay for bang for the buck (also, the first JBL studio series used off ebay, but don't steal any S310ii out from under me, I still need one more pair).

Also consider if this pair of speakers will someday become a 5.1 system. If so, choose a line that you will be able to get a matching center for some day.

But, once again, if you're happy with the sound, I'd look to replace the driver, and save the $$ for you next purchase.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Paradigm Titan Monitors $500/pair
Triangle Titus ES $479/pair
PSB Image B25 $450/pair
Klipsch RB-61 $450/pair
Monitor Audio BR2 $400/pair
Human 81 $400/pair


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the Polk Monitor 60's


----------

